# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Prikkeling wang/kin

## Ttam

Ik heb last van prikkelingen (soort spelden prikjes) de ene keer in mijn wang dan weer in mijn kin. Zelf heb ik het vermoeden dat het een overblijfsel is van een door mijn tandarts verwaarloosde ontsteking in mijn kaak. Twee jaar geleden zijn er toen uiteindelijk 5 kiezen getrokken en met diverse anti-biotica kuren is het enigzins onder controle gebracht, maar echt weg zijn die prikkelingen niet. 

Via de huisarts, die hier ook geen antwoord op kon geven, is mijn bloed onderzocht. Dat onderzoek heeft niets aanwijsbaars opgeleverd.

Ik heb dit ook met mijn implantoloog besproken (heb inmiddels 1 kies-implantaat) maar ook hij kan mij niet verder helpen. Heeft U enig idee wat dit kan zijn ? Voor de volledigheid moet ik nog zeggen dat ik 'snachts wel eens wakker wordt van de jeuk/prikkelingen op mijn hoofdhuid, dit gaat dan na een paar minuten weer weg. Verband ?

Ik zal het zeer op prijs stellen als U mij hier iets over zou kunnen vertellen.

----------


## Wendy

Is er mischien een zenuw bekneld? Want dan kun je een tineling krijgen. Ook trouwens als je bloedtoevoer niet lekker loopt. Dan kan er niet genoeg bloed worden gebracht naar je wang en hoofd bijv. 

Groetjes, Wendy

----------

